# Found um!



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

I guess I don't really need underwater lights?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice .
Did you catch them or gig them ?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome.....what Pat said? Boat/wade????


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

We caught them by boat in 2ft water or less. Having stuffed flounder tonight!


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

Gigging


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

Yummm


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's one of my favorites right there. Broiled flounder w/ crabmeat stuffing.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Very nice catch of flounder. Fillets looked delicious too.

Thanks for sharing your report and photos.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's a mess of flounder... 
Whyme


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice catch and good eats too. Congrats


----------

